# ATi mach 64 gt / 3d rage II drivers



## sunnyc123abc

i just bought a ATi mach64 gt pci video card with a 3d rage II chip...does anyone konw where i can get the drivers for windows xp


----------



## Praetor

1. Windows should have drivers for this
2. If you want the ATi ones, http://www.ati.com/support/products/pc/mach64/mach64gxctdrivers.html


----------



## sunnyc123abc

how do i use the windows drivers


----------



## Praetor

You dont. The Mach64 is old enough that damn near any version of windows after 98 will recognize it automatically


----------

